# ID these Plants Please



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

This is the 1st plant:

















This is the 2nd plant:


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your time.


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

anyone know? I have looked in lots of places


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look in house plant lists. The second one sure looks like something my mom has. Maybe a Philodendron?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, the first looks a little to long and leggy to get a full look, but go here..... http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide.php And submit your picture. I'm sure the plant brains will know. LOL
The second is definitely an Arrowhead "Syngonium podophyllum" it is not a true aquatic plant. More of a terrarium plant that likes wet roots. It will eventually die & rot in your tank.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

First one looks to me like Bacopa.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

The first one looks like Bacopa monneri to me, with longer leaves.....but I'm not certain. Another possibility is a Hygrophila species.


----------



## wgama (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont know what the first one is but the second one is an arrowhead plant


----------

